# C&C Kanes Rache auf 2 Bildschirmen spielen.



## Tony-S (28. August 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich wollte gern Kanes Rache auf zwei Bildschirmen spielen und habe dazu herausgefunden,
das man die Datei Options.ini im Pfad "D:\Users\Spegel\AppData\Roaming\Command & Conquer 3 Kanes Rache\Profiles\Tony" ändern muss.

Der Eintrag wäre "Resolution", wenn ich den X Wert verdoppele und das Spiel starte, startet es in 800x600 ...

Die Frage ist also wie ich das nun richtig einzustellen habe.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. September 2011)

Hast du mal SoftTH ausprobiert? Bzw. den Window mode vor der Einstellung der Auflösung eingeschaltet?


----------

